# Cashing a Check w/o a Bank Account



## DwightS (3 Nov 2014)

Hi, 

I've tried to research this on my own, but there's not much sure answers, I was hoping you guys may be able to help out.

So I recently moved back to Ireland after living in the US for 11 years and I'm still without a bank account, or any Irish ID card. I've recently started working and will be receiving paper checks because of the reasons above.

So, and I'm aware this may sound stupid, where can I cash my check? Taking into account I only have US identification and no bank account?

Thank you in advance for any replies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravima (3 Nov 2014)

you wont be able to cash it in a bank. You wont be able to cash it in a PO. Your only hope is that your local shop might cash it for you, assuming it is not a crossed cheque and that you are buying a decent amount in the shop.

can you not open a bank account? Your employer might be able to assist you with this.


----------



## DwightS (3 Nov 2014)

Firstly, thanks for the reply.

I'm currently in the process of opening an account, its just I couldn't get an appointment until mid November, by which time I'll have accrued two checks (I get paid weekly).

I'll try the local shop. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monbretia (3 Nov 2014)

Open an account in your local credit union, it won't take two weeks, in fact any bank should be able to open it sooner than that assuming you have valid id.


----------



## SlurrySlump (3 Nov 2014)

You could try taking it to the branch where the cheque is drawn. Maybe your employer might give them a call on your behalf.


----------



## DwightS (3 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Nov 2014)

I think that the Credit Union is a very good option. 

Could you ask your employer to pay you cash for the first few weeks? 

If not, your employer should make the cheque out to "cash" and you should be able to get a friend to lodge it to their account. 

Brendan


----------



## RichInSpirit (4 Nov 2014)

The credit union need as much identification as the bank to open an account.


----------



## 44brendan (4 Nov 2014)

ID requirements are mandatory for all financial institutions. These relate to money laundering legislation and cannot be circumvented. Any decent employer should be in a position to arrange for cheques to be cashed temporarily in the circumstances as outlined by OP.


----------



## Monbretia (4 Nov 2014)

But the OP has id so should be able to open a bank account, the issue was he wanted to cash the cheque which is next to impossible so it would be easier to open an account and lodge it but OP was having to wait until mid Nov for an appointment to open account (do all banks do this?).

Therefore the CU suggestion was made as with proper id account can usually be opened instantly, it was not a suggestion to circumvent proper id although many are a lot more lenient with the types of id accepted than main banks.


----------



## Drakon (5 Nov 2014)

Open a basic savings account, then lodge the cheque. This can be done during one visit to any state bank. Current account may take longer.


----------

